# The Works of Samuel Davies



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2005)

Where can I find the works/sermons of Samuel Davies for a good price?

Thank you


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 30, 2005)

Not sure about works, but there is a collection of sermons published in 2001. I find several at abebooks but nothing cheaper than 39.99.
http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=468838664


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you Chris,
I was looking for his sermons anyway. I think I will hold out for a better price but thank you for this link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 30, 2005)

There are some sermons by Samuel Davies available online here.


----------



## Scot (Jul 30, 2005)

I got the "Sermons of the Rev. Samuel Davies, Vol. 1" for 50 cents at a book sale!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 31, 2005)

3 vols. sermons of Davies

Here's the three volumes online for free!


----------

